# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Social Anxiety - Facing your fears

## Sagan

EDIT: wrong forum again ugh. My apologizes....

----------


## James

This was really cool...very inspiring.  i thought they all did really well.  I wish I could face my fears like they did, instead of running from them.  There is no way in hell I could ever record myself like that, not for any amount of money.

----------


## Sagan

This is an older video. But the premise remains. It's also very helpful to those that haven't seen it.

----------


## Otherside

Moved it for ya.  ::):

----------

